# conectar aparato marcado con 120v a 110v



## TORR (Sep 21, 2010)

Buenas tardes, compré un subwoofer activo hecho en USA, trae marcado 120v, funciona sin problemas con la corriente que se dice se maneja en México 100v?

Quiero conectar una TV LCD de 32, un minicomponente SONY, un DVD y el subwoofer activo de 300 watts a un regulador de corrinte, me comenta un amigo que con uno de 1200VA me sobra es correcto? o que necesito para protejerlos?

gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2010)

110 Vca , 115 Vca y 120 Vca , es todo compatible.

En cuanto a la potencia de tu regulador , estabilizador ; simplemente suma las potencias que estan impresas en un autoadhesivo detrás de cada aparato y le das un 50 % de mas como base , lo que sobra no molesta , al contrario , solo que es mas caro.

Saludos !


----------



## TORR (Sep 22, 2010)

Mucha gracias DOSMETROS.

Haré lo que me comentas.

Al poner la pregunta cometí un error anoté 100 en lugar de 110 (México).

gracias.


----------

